# portable shovel?



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

i was thinking of getting a shovel to fix some of my local trails, just for personal satisfaction..berms, humps etc.. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Google "folding shovel" and you will get a bunch of results for cheap options. I wouldn't use one of these for any significant trail building though. The ones I have seen/used are generally low quality and just don't work very well for any real dirt moving. They might be useful for minor repair work in very remote locations but certainly not building berms or humps.

A high quality, and expensive, option is the Trail Boss system by Trail Insight: link I have never used it but this is probably going to be the best solution if you need a full sized tool in a highly portable form.

For serious digging (like berms and humps), a full sized flat shovel or transfer shovel made from thicker gauge steel can't be beat. Putting a sharp edge on the shovel with a file/grinder also makes digging a lot easier if the soil is filled with roots. Substitute a round point/spade shovel if you will be working in rocky soils. I have seen photos floating around of full sized shovels mounted along side the top tube on a bike with DIY brackets or straps. If you need to move some serious dirt, without dropping some serious coin, this might be the best option.


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Go to a military surplus store. The new style trifold goes in a pouch that's smaller than a sheet of paper


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks.. i went to home depot and the smallest sturdy ones are still big for a back pack, i had googled the folding ones from walmart and read that they suck, ill check a military store thanks for the tip.. that trail boss though looks like everything i need, but damn $300... its really for 3 good corners that wish i didn't have to use my brakes, so a small berm to hold my tire would be awesome, i just ask cuz i see people with bike trailers and dirt buckets doing their thing (building)


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

This is current issue. http://www.armysurplusworld.com/product.asp?ProductID=1055

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Standard disclaimer:
Make sure you have permission before you do any repairs or building on trails.

That being said, if you're building berms and step-ups or even small "humps" you're going to find using an entrenching shovel to be very slow and laborous. You'll be better off strapping a full size shovel to your bike and just taking it easy when you ride in. You won't need to carry it with you every time you ride. If you have lots to do, stash it out there. You can buy a long handled shovel for $15. You can even carry a D-handled shovel in your pack, watch for low branches though.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

Trail Ninja said:


> Standard disclaimer:
> Make sure you have permission before you do any repairs or building on trails.
> 
> That being said, if you're building berms and step-ups or even small "humps" you're going to find using an entrenching shovel to be very slow and laborous. You'll be better off strapping a full size shovel to your bike and just taking it easy when you ride in. You won't need to carry it with you every time you ride. If you have lots to do, stash it out there. You can buy a long handled shovel for $15. You can even carry a D-handled shovel in your pack, watch for low branches though.


thats not a bad idea , ill check craigslist for a cheap one and just leave it out there, its just to throw some dirt a couple times and probably never use it again or often.. thanks


----------



## tarp43 (Mar 1, 2007)

Home


----------



## tarp43 (Mar 1, 2007)

tarp43 said:


> Home


Trail Boss™: The packable trail tool that works for you. Extremely well built, packable and light weight.


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

Heavy duty tool (70HR54 ): Rogue Hoes- Firefighters Tools


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Buy a shovel for 15 bucks, and just leave it out at the trails. Make sure it has a wooden handle and not a fiberglass one.


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had good luck with the Kubota folding goon spoon.






. 
It must be the ergonomics or something, but I can dig all day with one of these and hardly get tired.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

joel787 said:


> i was thinking of getting a shovel to fix some of my local trails, just for personal satisfaction..berms, humps etc.. any suggestions? thanks


By "fix" do you mean do basic maintenance like clearing drains, de-berming critical edges, etc? Or do you mean constructing "features" where none currently exist? Clearing drains and such can be done with a relatively small folding saw, moving and shaping lots of dirt takes a more substantial tool.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Wildfire said:


> I've had good luck with the Kubota folding goon spoon.
> View attachment 924071
> .
> It must be the ergonomics or something, but I can dig all day with one of these and hardly get tired.
> ...


Smartass.


----------

